# Single coil RDA recommendations?



## RawRam_cpt (5/10/15)

Hello all,

So I'm a devoted single coiler and haven't looked at dripping since my first Subtank Mini. Now I'm looking for a good single coil flavour chaser with a more modern deck than my Igos, Legend, Brass Monkey, Origen and Magma...

Love the leakless design on the Sapor, but alas it is dual coil only.

Any ideas for a locally available single coil RDA. OR Sapor owners with an idea on how to block off the superfluous intake?

Cheers  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/10/15)

Racking my brains, but can only think of bf single coilers (Nuppin, Cyclone, Cyclops, RM2, Chalice). Love my Sapor. Maybe the top airflow would work even with only one coil. Or you could just close of the one air slot with some transparent tape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (5/10/15)

Some derringers can do single coil also, great flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/10/15)

The Mutation X V4 mini I got today(also my first RDA) can do single coil which is part of the reason I went for it. It comes with plugs to cover the bottom vents one by one (dual vents) and the side vents can be set to single mode also from what I understand.

Other plus, it's damn cheap, so perfect for a first RDA.
Will be testing it tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

Best flavour dripper on the planet is the Cyclone. There is one non BF one in stock at Vape Decadence! Single coil rocks!

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

I'll agree with rob fisher the cyclone and the RM2 produce fantastic flavour for mouth to lung vaping

But rm2 is BF so go for Cyclone. I did find the stock airhole at 1mm was a tad too tight. It needs to be opened up a fraction IMO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/10/15)

Thanks guys. Some great feedback here.

Have decided to hunt down a Sapor and McGuyver the unwanted intake closed, maybe just jam an o-ring up there or something.

Cyclone is legendary but the small size and restrictive deck puts me off. I need a bigger deck and juice well...

Shot gents.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Let us know how it goes on the Sapor with a single @RawRam_cpt


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/10/15)

Silver said:


> Let us know how it goes on the Sapor with a single @RawRam_cpt


Will do. First I need to track one down.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (5/10/15)




----------



## wazarmoto (5/10/15)

Mutation x v4 with single twisted coil. Closed off the one air hole and I am loving the flavour! 







As long as the RDA has an option to close off the second air flow hole, you should be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (5/10/15)

wazarmoto said:


> Mutation x v4 with single twisted coil. Closed off the one air hole and I am loving the flavour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With what did you close it?


----------



## wazarmoto (5/10/15)

kimbo said:


> With what did you close it?


It has little silicon stoppers included in the mutations box

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (5/10/15)

Also the mutation has lots of different air flow options. I would have opted for the mini but the larger version has an extra top cap attachment for an even cooler vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

